
Show HN: PWGen – Create strong passwords easy to remember but hard to break - lucasepe
https://www.lucasepe.it/downloads/pwgen/
======
bifrost
You might want to rename it :)

[https://www.freshports.org/sysutils/pwgen/](https://www.freshports.org/sysutils/pwgen/)

~~~
mcroth
yeah got confused when the _pwgen -h_ I got here did not output the same as
the OP's :)

